

"Listen" to the HN front page on your phone - combiclickwise

its at http://www.gumtowers.com and it works for US numbers.<p>text hn to (585)326-0631 and we will call you back and read out the news to you.<p>you can search for news by simply texting in a keyword.. for example: texting osama will get you the latest news on osama<p>other reserved keywords:<p>reddit, digg, top news, technology, movies, business, politics, health<p>first few calls are free!
======
cstrouse
Not sure just how useful this is but it's definitely a cool idea.

